# Rose Root Miller, Raum Köln/Bonn in L



## Scombrus (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines neuen Rades. Ich interessiere mich für das Rose Root Miller, bin 184, SL 88 und benötige wahrscheinlich Größe L.
Fährt jemand im Raum Köln/Bonn ein solches Rad und gibt mir die Möglichkeit, gegen eine kleine "flüssige Aufwandsentschädigung", es mal anzugucken, bevor ich es "blind" bestelle? 
Gerne auch am Wochenende vor/nach einer Ausfahrt.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Joborobo (2. Oktober 2021)

Falls noch aktuell, habe das rm3 in l in maimi ice, wohne in köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

